# News Time- UK'S First Charity and Support Meeting!!!



## fighterS (Dec 22, 2017)

Two things:

If you don't have a Twitter Account by now, you should have one if you want to follow the progress, get event information and give support to the upcoming UK's first charity based in London - as I got the information from Jane Charlton herself on her Twitter account and Twitter is the tool that is being used by organizers of such events etc. (She is the lady portrayed in the Guardian about Depersonalization Disorder, she has been suffering with the disorder since 18 years old, after she consumed cannabis once) the link is here if you haven't seen so:

https://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/sep/04/depersonalisation-disorder-the-condition-youve-never-heard-of-that-affects-millions

Secondly; here is the link to register to Depersonalization and Derealization Disorder Peer Support Group, which will be held in London on April 14th. PLEASE PLEASE register and join these events, and find out also about more information on how this charity will be going forward with funding and research purposes, I'm sure they will do more than just bringing people together!! I'm not from England, but I'm with you with all my heart  x

(People going to these events should also discuss how to use social media tools in a more active and efficient manner, as I don't even think a lot of people would be aware of this, and people would need planning to do before attending events and all, if I wasn't randomly checking news articles on dp/dr itself, not that I'm proud of myself or anything, don't get me wrong, but still)

https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/depersonalisation-and-derealisation-disorder-peer-support-group-tickets-44557188751?ref=estw


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I don't use social media myself, but this sounds like something to get behind.


----------

